
Mobilego 22M ICO – happening now - askucher
This team http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockstarter.co&#x2F;#!?project=mobilego is already raised 22 millions. Who invested already? Should I invest and why?
======
defrun
What is most amazing about this guys is that they already have a mobile gaming
platform (found this in their FAQ). I think this differentiates them from most
of other ICOs, when people just collected money for future development.

